# Drehmomente für das Skeen



## Robby2107 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe kurz vor Ostern bei H&S eine Anfrage zwecks den Drehmomentangaben für das Radon Skeen 6.0 abgeschickt. Heute habe ich nochmal telefonisch nachgefragt und mir wurde nahegelegt mich doch hier im Forum mal direkt an Radon (bzw. Bodo Probst) zu wenden. Aber gut, ich will ja eine Lösung für mein Problem ... 

Bei mir knarzt es, wie schon im "Skeen"-Thread erwähnt, ziemlich heftig beim radeln. Der Vergleich mit Oma´s altem Schaukelstuhl ist leider nicht übertrieben (nur daß mein Rad knappe 3 Monate alt ist!!).
Da ich mittlerweile verschieden Lösungsansätze habe (Lack in den Lagern, loses Verschraubungen,...) würde ich dem gerne nachgehen, ohne hier den umständlichen Postweg mit Rücksendung und dem ganzen Tralala zu machen. Hierfür benötige ich aber die richtigen Drehmomente für sämtliche Lager und Verschraubungen. 
Für das QLT gibt es solch eine Angabe, nicht aber für die restlichen Räder.

Ich spreche jetzt speziell den Support von Radon an, mit der Bitte mir bei der Lösung/Fehlersuche unterstützend zur Seite zu stehen.

MfG 
Robert


----------



## Robby2107 (29. Mai 2011)

Gibt es niemand der hier mal was dazu sagen kann??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (30. Mai 2011)

Von da ist leider nicht viel zu erwarten.
Aber du kannst dich an den Drehmomenten des QLT orientieren. Da die Lager alles Standart Industrielager sind, und somit normen unterliegen, vertragen die alle etwa gleich viel.


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Mai 2011)

Hab heute nochmal bei H&S angerufen und es tut sich was. 
Bin mal gespannt wann ich die Daten habe. ;-)

grüße
Robby


----------



## Blanquish (7. Juni 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hab heute nochmal bei H&S angerufen und es tut sich was.
> Bin mal gespannt wann ich die Daten habe. ;-)
> 
> grüße
> Robby




Gibt's schon Neuigkeiten..? Mein Interesse ist durchaus groß


----------



## Robby2107 (7. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit,

also laut H&S ist für das große *Hauptlager 12Nm* vorgesehen und *alle anderen Lager mit 8Nm*.

Hab das mal so angezogen und und an die Kontaktstellen etwas Graphitpulver (trocken) geschmiert. 
Bisher ist alles ruhig!! 

Muß aber auch sagen, daß einige Verschraubungen, grad beide Lager an der Kettenstrebe sehr lose waren. Hab hier nochmal 180° drehen können bis ich die 8Nm hatte!!
Ebenfalls lose war eine Schraube vom Kettenblatt.

Ich werde mich definitiv nochmal melden und euch auf dem laufenden halten. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## donprogrammo (7. Juni 2011)

Die Schrauben gehören ja auch alle mit Schraubenkleber gesichert.
Und die Kontaktstellen darfst du auch ruhig gern mit Fett schmieren


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach mehreren Ausfahrten teils im Gelände und teils auf befestigten Wegen kann ich immer noch sagen: *Kein Knarzen mehr!!*

Doch leider gibt es immer noch keine offiziellen Drehmomentangaben für die Radonräder (außer QLT). Ich habe zwar für den Hinterbau 2 Angaben per Email bekommen, aber eine Liste auf der HP wäre doch für viele Radonbesitzer sehr hilfreich. Zumal man als Radonbesitzer ja mehr oder weniger "gezwungen" ist selber Hand-anzulegen. 
Meiner Meinung würde das sehr viele Fragen und Probleme hier im Forum von vorneherein lösen. Spreche da leider aus eigener Erfahrung!!!

Was hat Radon zu verlieren? Nichts.
Kann Radon davon profitieren? Ja, dadurch fallen einige Reklamationen weg. Der Kunde kann sein Rad selber schnell und "fachgerecht" checken und Kleinigkeiten (wie eine loses Schraube) selber beheben. Spart Versandkosten, Ärger und schont Ressourcen bei Radon. 

Andere Hersteller schreiben/drucken die Angaben komplett auf die Rahmen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo Radon, 

ich wollte einfach mal nachfragen wie es um die Liste mit den Drehmomenten für das Skeen (und andere Räder) steht.
Hoffe das verläuft nicht im Sande hier. ;-)

Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (27. August 2011)

Nach fast 2 Monaten stillstand in diesem Thread muß ich doch nochmal das Ding ausgraben. 
Wie sieht es denn mit einer Liste/Datenblatt/Zeichnung/... was auch immer, für das Skeen aus?? 

grüße
Robby


----------



## dirtydevil1 (29. August 2011)

wird wohl kaum anders sein als beim slide. 
Kettenstrebe hinten 10N
Hauptlager (die großen) 12N
Dämpfer und die restlichen 8 N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

